# Rev Martins sauce out west?



## Finney (Feb 9, 2006)

Unfortunately, it's only thru mail order that far west.  Google it and see if any online retailers have a better rate on the shipping.  Who knows?!?!?

Or, PM Rev Jr and see if he can work you a deal.  He's a swell guy. LOL
He runs deals from time to time.


----------



## Finney (Feb 9, 2006)

Any time... I'm just here to help.  :!:


----------



## WalterSC (Feb 9, 2006)

tokie856 said:
			
		

> I was just looking at purchasing some of Rev Martins sauce, but its $12 shipping for $7 of sauce. Anyone know of western stores that may handle it (Colorado)?




Hey maybe he will bring some to Smoke on the Beach as well as anyothers with rub or sauce if so I plan on taking some back home with me !!


----------



## Griff (Feb 10, 2006)

Tokie

I don't know about Colorado, but there was none locally for sale here. I went to the web site and ran into where I was spending more on shipping than the sauce. The Rev and I discussed this on email. I ended up ordering  a mixed case (half regular, half hot) and the Rev worked me a decent deal. Send him an email. The sauce on chicken and seafood is worth the effort.

Griff


----------



## Finney (Feb 10, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Tokie
> 
> I don't know about Colorado, but there was none locally for sale here. I went to the web site and ran into where I was spending more on shipping than the sauce. The Rev and I discussed this on email. I ended up ordering  a mixed case (half regular, half hot) and the Rev worked me a decent deal. Send him an email. The sauce on chicken and seafood is worth the effort.
> 
> Griff



He's a pretty good guy and will try to work with you, and he's not making money on shipping.  He's just charging what he gets charged.  At least that's my understanding.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 10, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, it's only thru mail order that far west.  Google it and see if any online retailers have a better rate on the shipping.  Who knows?!?!?
> 
> Or, PM Rev Jr and see if he can work you a deal.  He's a swell guy. LOL
> He runs deals from time to time.



And don't think anything of the fact that the Rev seems to always wink at ya....he's got a bad eye! #-o


----------



## Finney (Feb 10, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


roflmao
Bad eye... good sauce.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 10, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Just want to add that shipping costs these guys a lot.  They're not big corps with deep discounted shipping rates.
> 
> I know some people think WolfeRub is pricey (I don't), but his pricing includes shipping.  I know it costs him more to ship to the west coast than he has allotted for in his pricing. _Just some info._



Yeah that's the down side of selling products on-line.  I break even on the shipping.  I only charge what the carrier charges.  And it's sometimes a hard pill to swallow for the consumer, but the shipping in some cases can cost about half or more of what the product you're buying costs.  

I spent $450.00 to have a $1200.00 BBQ pit shipped from Houston Tx. to Virginia.  That's just a prime example of how expensive shipping and handling can get!


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Feb 10, 2006)

Tokie- Thanks for the inquiry about Rev. Marvin's. Don't know if you are aware of this or not, but the $7 price includes 2 bottles of Original AND 2 bottles of the HOT. It's a special we continue to offer to members of the board. Please feel free to PM me if you have any questions. Thanks again.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 10, 2006)

Rev.Jr. said:
			
		

> Tokie- Thanks for the inquiry about Rev. Marvin's. Don't know if you are aware of this or not, but the $7 price includes 2 bottles of Original AND 2 bottles of the HOT. It's a special we continue to offer to members of the board. Please feel free to PM me if you have any questions. Thanks again.



Wow, Rev!  4 bottles for $7, I'm putting my order in as soon as I finish this post!  We can't keep the stuff on stock in the house!  We go through at least a bottle a week.  That's a great deal, thanks!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 10, 2006)

dang I didn't realize that either!  Are you losing money on this deal, like an introductory offer or something?  Is there a limit I can get at that price?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 10, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Rev.Jr.":39b8pct7]Tokie- Thanks for the inquiry about Rev. Marvin's. Don't know if you are aware of this or not, but the $7 price includes 2 bottles of Original AND 2 bottles of the HOT. It's a special we continue to offer to members of the board. Please feel free to PM me if you have any questions. Thanks again.



Wow, Rev!  4 bottles for $7, I'm putting my order in as soon as I finish this post!  We can't keep the stuff on stock in the house!  We go through at least a bottle a week.  That's a great deal, thanks![/quote:39b8pct7]

Larry, you're not suppose to drink it!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 10, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3u1kx3t4][quote="Rev.Jr.":3u1kx3t4]Tokie- Thanks for the inquiry about Rev. Marvin's. Don't know if you are aware of this or not, but the $7 price includes 2 bottles of Original AND 2 bottles of the HOT. It's a special we continue to offer to members of the board. Please feel free to PM me if you have any questions. Thanks again.



Wow, Rev!  4 bottles for $7, I'm putting my order in as soon as I finish this post!  We can't keep the stuff on stock in the house!  We go through at least a bottle a week.  That's a great deal, thanks![/quote:3u1kx3t4]

Larry, you're not suppose to drink it![/quote:3u1kx3t4]

Says who?  That stuff is great no matter how you eat.......or drink it!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 10, 2006)

Tokie, I think it's time you got a new hat.

that said, take about a cup of the hot and add at least 4 tablespoons of
honey..grill or fry some chicken wings, toss in the sauce and devour.
These are the most addictive wings I've ever eaten.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 10, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Tokie, I think it's time you got a new hat.
> 
> that said, take about a cup of the hot and add at least 4 tablespoons of
> honey..grill or fry some chicken wings, toss in the sauce and devour.
> These are the most addictive wings I've ever eaten.




Cappie's correct Tokie!  But I've come to realize that ANYTHING cooked or dipped in either of the Rev's sauces is fantastic!  The stuff is the most universal sauce I've ever tasted.  

You can also mix 50/50 Reverend Marvins and Mayo to make a great sandwich spread or dipping sauce great for smoked turkey! I know, cause I've done it!  LOL

Seriously, the stuff is great!


----------



## Finney (Feb 11, 2006)

To add to what these guys have said (and I agree)...  Resist the urge to give the sauce the finger test.  
You know... sticking you r finger in the bottle to get a taste before you use it.  It tastes so different when it is cooked on the food than it does straight out of the bottle.  

My wife almost ruined herself from liking it by doing just that.  That is why I started adding the honey to it for her.  Now she loves it with the honey and really likes it straight.

I keep a bottle on wy desk at work to use as a dip for pretzels and and other snacks.


----------



## Finney (Feb 14, 2006)

Big Freddie said:
			
		

> 4 for 7, now thats a fine deal. The $12 shipping for one bottle is what stoped me. *I don't know how you can make a buck at those prices Rev.* but I'll buy.
> 
> Big Freddie
> Keno OR


He doesn't... but if he gets you hooked... then he owns you.  LOL


----------

